# Deer Creek Catfish Association 2008



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is the club and open schedule for 2008....

2008 Club Tournament Schedule(Must be a club member to fish)

April 5 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am

May 10 Buckeye Lake 7pm-2am

June 14 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am

June 28 Paint Creek Lake 7pm-2am

July 26 Rocky Fork Lake 7pm-2am

August 16 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am

Championship September 20 Rocky Fork Lake 7pm-3am


2008 Open Tournament Schedule(Anybody can fish)

March 22 Rocky Fork Lake (Catfish/Crappie) 9am-4pm(Daytime)

April 19 Buckeye Lake 7pm-2am

May 3 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am

May 17 Rocky Fork Lake 7pm-2am

July 19 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am

August 23 Paint Creek Lake 7pm-2am

Open Championship September 13 Deer Creek Lake 7pm-7am


Our first tourney will be a catfish and crappie deal held at Rocky Fork Lake March 22 9am-4pm(daytime) We will payout to Best weight/6 catfish, Best weight 12 crappie, Big Cat, and Big Crappie. We did this to try to get more people out this early in the year. For more info. or questions Call Dan Caudill at 614-496-5802 or visit our website at www.deercreekcatfish.com

Thanks to Capt. roger and OGF for the affordable web hosting!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

I love your endinging time 2 am. but a little to far away for me.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

can shore bound anglers fish these ?

nevermind, read the info! I might be up for one of these. hmmm...


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

for the upcoming March 22 catfish/crappie tournament at Rocky Fork Lake. We've decided to reduce the weigh-in limit for crappie from 25 to 12. This will do two things... make it easier to keep them alive and make it easier to target both species.

Just got off the phone with Tanner Tabor of Outdoor Promotions. They run the Cabela's King Kat, Crappie USA, and Crappiethon USA events. He said he would mail me some door prizes for the tourney.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

ONE MONTH!!!! Rocky Fork open.....
Howdy everyone! We are about a month away from the Rocky Fork open tournament. Feels good to say that. I have had so many e-mails concerning this tourney....

Questions like.... 

Q - Is this a two man/team tournament?
A - This is an open tournament. By open rules there is no limit as to how many you can have in a boat or bank fishing as long as you all pay the $15.00 entry.

Q - Does everyone weigh in individually?
A - No, we will weigh in as a team (6 catfish, 12 crappie)

Q - Do we have to fish for both species?
A - No you don't, but the $15.00 entry covers you for both. We encourage everyone to try for both and have a good time.

Q - Are we allowed to have crappie rods and catfish rods in the boat?
A - Of course, We don't expect you to fish for crappie with 20 lbs. test or fish for catfish with 6 lbs, test. We do expect everyone to obey the Ohio fishing regs which is two rods per licensed angler while fishing.

Q - Will this tournament be cancelled do to bad weather?
A - No, rain, snow, or shine this one will go down. Last years tourney was held a week after the ice came off the lake, very cold and catfish were caught. The only thing that could be a factor is if there would be ice on the lake.

Q - Will there be door prizes? 
A - We are working on that now. Outdoor Promotions which runs the Cabela's King Kat and Crappie USA national tournaments is supposed to send me some hats. Also, North Bay Cottages(Rocky Fork Lake right across from the boat launch), and Coles Bait and Tackle(between Paint Creek and Rocky Fork Lakes on US-50) were both door prize sponsors last year. I'm pretty sure they will be on board this year. they will both have bait for this tourney. GIVE THEM SOME BUSINESS!

Q - Will there be a good turnout?
A - This early in the year, we can't guarantee anything. Last year was cold and we still had about 20 die-hard teams out there. I expect more this year, because we added the crappie factor. Late March is good crappie fishing at Rocky Fork.

Q - As a club member will I get bonus points for the crappie weigh-in or just the catfish weigh-in?
A - No, even though we are paying out to BIG Crappie, and most weight 12 crappie. The club bonus points will be given out to the top three teams in the 6 catfish weigh-in and BIGCAT. Also, the top five in the catfish weigh-in will be qualified for the DCCA Open Championship(Deer Creek Lake) and the NEOCATS Ohio State Catfish Championship(Tappan Lake)in the fall. Make sure you weigh-in!

Q - Do fish have to be alive?
A - Yes, As a catfish organization we practice catch and release. We were originally going to go with 25 crappie, but we lowered it to 12 to make it easier to keep them alive. With the air and water temps. this time of the year, it should not be difficult to keep these fish alive. I don't recommend keeping your catfish and crappie in the same livewell, cooler, or fish basket. I would have one for crappie and one for catfish.

Q - Do kids have to pay?
A - I believe that Danny and Connie do not charge for kids 12 and under at open tourneys. We encourage everyone to "take a kid fishing"!

Hope to see you there! I've advertised this as much as possible. We will be posting flyers and putting it in the local paper. If anyone has anymore questions you can contact Dan Caudill 614-496-5802 or Tom Long 740-649-6568.


----------

